# MAJESTICS WORLDWIDE NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC - SANTA FE DAMN



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

DON'T BE FOOLED BY BY IMITATORS. EVERYBODY KNOW WHERE THE GET DOWN IS ON JAN.1....SANTA FE DAM....DON'T MISS OUT ON THE BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR 2015. BRING YOUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS FOR A FUN DAY AT THE PARK WITH SOME OF THE BADDEST CARS AROUND. FOR VENDORS? HIT UP "G" OR D-MAC. AGAIN, PEEPS TRY TO DUPLICATE WHAT WE BEEN DOING FOR YEARS. DON'T BE FOOLED BY IMITATORS. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Dirty69 (May 22, 2007)

Old School C.C. SGV will most def be in the house. See y'all there. Gonna be off the hook.


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS WILL BE THERE!


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

gotta hav it will be there


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Whaaa Whaaa...don't be fooled by imitators that shits funny!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Flyer? Entry fee?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

bump!... more info please


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

HOW MUCH IS IT NOW? SEEMS LIKE IT GETS HIGHER EVERY YR. WITH DAT TYPE OF CASH U GUYS MAKING,, WHENS DA 'MAJESTIC SUPERSHOW' GONNA HAPPEN??:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Flash drives will be available. 1,400 songs for $50....that's a give away.


----------



## Davidlistic (Oct 3, 2014)

STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

IT'S ALL WAYS BEEN THE SAME PRICE HOMEY....BY FAR IT'S THE BEST PICNIC OF THE YEAR. FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON. YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

T
TT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Flash drives flash drives flash drives.....


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> HOW MUCH IS IT NOW? SEEMS LIKE IT GETS HIGHER EVERY YR. WITH DAT TYPE OF CASH U GUYS MAKING,, WHENS DA 'MAJESTIC SUPERSHOW' GONNA HAPPEN??:thumbsup:


I use to go years back even before bringing it back to the dam and yes price has gone up for dirt parking. majestics show is a good idea


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Vegas Majestics will be there Homie


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

top


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

top


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Anyone got a flyer or info about this event? I want to start planning my trip out there now


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

GUS 650 said:


> Anyone got a flyer or info about this event? I want to start planning my trip out there now


X2


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

Tmf I will be out there with my pink slip


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

........


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1482834
> View attachment 1482842
> View attachment 1482850
> View attachment 1482858
> ...


That's great. Lol


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

Tmft


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

El Aztec Pride said:


> HOW MUCH IS IT NOW? SEEMS LIKE IT GETS HIGHER EVERY YR. WITH DAT TYPE OF CASH U GUYS MAKING,, WHENS DA 'MAJESTIC SUPERSHOW' GONNA HAPPEN??:thumbsup:


That should b good ??


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

:dunno: How much is the entrance fee ? someone anyone


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> I use to go years back even before bringing it back to the dam and yes price has gone up for dirt parking. majestics show is a good idea


If you're there early enough you'll get a spot in one of the several parking lots. There are plenty of lots available. Park rate does go up.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1482834
> View attachment 1482842
> View attachment 1482850
> View attachment 1482858
> ...


 That look like a pretty GOODTIMES homie........lmao:thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Life's Finest will be there


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

BigM


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## hellborn (Oct 7, 2013)

If you guys need a flyer put together .. let me know


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

eastbay_drop said:


> Life's Finest will be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Flyers are going out now...Will be posted up soon.


----------



## NITECITY (Jun 7, 2011)

NITECITY WLA wil be there again this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

t
tt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## STRESSLOC (Sep 15, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## asmith92506 (Aug 7, 2013)

six 2 said:


> DON'T BE FOOLED BY BY IMITATORS. EVERYBODY KNOW WHERE THE GET DOWN IS ON JAN.1....SANTA FE DAM....DON'T MISS OUT ON THE BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR 2015. BRING YOUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS FOR A FUN DAY AT THE PARK WITH SOME OF THE BADDEST CARS AROUND. FOR VENDORS? HIT UP "G" OR D-MAC. AGAIN, PEEPS TRY TO DUPLICATE WHAT WE BEEN DOING FOR YEARS. DON'T BE FOOLED BY IMITATORS.
> :thumbsup:


What up bro. Never been to this show b4. Can you tell me little more about it. About how many show cars will show up? The $20 fee, is this at the gate or where you park your ride at? Do they sell food and drinks or you gotta bring your own? Do I really have to be there at 6 AM? If I show up later will there still be parking ( I am not coming with my low low but rather my daily ride)? Is the day broken up into activities ? Or all days things are taking place?
From the past year events are things under control or ppl start fights and stuff? Is it held at the Santa Fe Dam Park located at 15501 Arrow Hwy, Irwindale CA?
Thanks bro


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Just youtube majestics New Years picnic homie. The videos will speak for them selves. It gets packed quick so I would say get there before 10am if u have ur daily. There's plenty to do. Walk around to look at all the rides cruise around there's the hop. As far as food most bring bbq's there's no bs all good environment. With Plenty of families attending.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ONE PICNIC YOU DONT WANT TO MISS!!!!!!THIS MOTHA FUCKER IS LIKE A SUPER SHOW PICNIC!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## richthekid (Dec 7, 2014)

I want to go I got a lowrider but i am legally able to drive but I have not drove the lowrider am I eligible to drive it into or at Santa fe dam since its a private area?. Can someone help me


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

The park gets packed quick so come early.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

asmith92506 said:


> What up bro. Never been to this show b4. Can you tell me little more about it. About how many show cars will show up? The $20 fee, is this at the gate or where you park your ride at? Do they sell food and drinks or you gotta bring your own? Do I really have to be there at 6 AM? If I show up later will there still be parking ( I am not coming with my low low but rather my daily ride)? Is the day broken up into activities ? Or all days things are taking place?
> From the past year events are things under control or ppl start fights and stuff? Is it held at the Santa Fe Dam Park located at 15501 Arrow Hwy, Irwindale CA?
> Thanks bro



Here is the homeboy RG PHOTOGAPHY YouTube video.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

richthekid said:


> I want to go I got a lowrider but i am legally able to drive but I have not drove the lowrider am I eligible to drive it into or at Santa fe dam since its a private area?. Can someone help me


Lol I think any cop would tell you that any Lowrider with seitches is illegal to drive. But you should have someone drive your whipp player if your that concerned. Just sayin


----------



## asmith92506 (Aug 7, 2013)

ElProfeJose said:


> Here is the homeboy RG PHOTOGAPHY YouTube video.



Thanks bro. Looks dope. Just to be clear I got this right, is it $20 per person or its per car or?????

Thanks homie


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

asmith92506 said:


> Thanks bro. Looks dope. Just to be clear I got this right, is it $20 per person or its per car or?????
> 
> Thanks homie


20$ per car


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Gonna be another good one ! ! !


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## 99towncar (Dec 17, 2014)

Bump...


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT. Looks like a lot of cars are coming in from out of state and a lot of cars getting shipped to LA right now from the midwest and east coast. were hitting the road on the 30th loaded up driving non stop


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TOP


----------



## Steven Ortiz (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

Lets do this CONNECTED VC will be in the house......


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

TTT get ready


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Highclass cc will be there in full force.


----------



## grumpy323 (Apr 25, 2009)

WESTSIDE C.C .......WILL BE THERE


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

IT'S THE PLACE TO BE.....BBQ, BAD ASS CARS....SHIT WHY GO ANY WHERE ELSE.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

From all the pics I see on Instagram there's a gang of cars already out there from all over the country. Dream on Instagram is popping off right now. We still driving but we gonna be there


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

We Rollin 30 hours each way


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

top


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

from all the pics on fb and ig, Man this is one big ass picnic


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## burrito (May 2, 2013)

What about cars not being part of the show? Spectators parking fee?


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

CAN'T WAIT / CAN'T WAIT / CAN'T WAIT *********Tomarrow will be so much fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I wish i was there


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

^^^^^what Bean said^^^^^^


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Free for the public? Public parking?


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

burrito said:


> What about cars not being part of the show? Spectators parking fee?


20 a car


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

drasticbean said:


> I wish i was there


 x2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Pics where's the pics at :dunno:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

On Instagram, no one posts here anymore


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

KERRBSS said:


> On Instagram, no one posts here anymore


:yes:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

KERRBSS said:


> On Instagram, no one posts here anymore


Smfh :facepalm:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> Pics where's the pics at :dunno:


Right?...lowriding is about tradition...but yet people fall into the trendy b.s...taking selfies, puckering taking pics of what there eating...like little 12 year old girls...and here we got a site where its ALL about lowriding...not the same site your gay nephew is on (you know we all have one)


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> Right?...lowriding is about tradition...but yet people fall into the trendy b.s...taking selfies, puckering taking pics of what there eating...like little 12 year old girls...and here we got a site where its ALL about lowriding...not the same site your gay nephew is on (you know we all have one)


couldn't have said it better


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

jjarez79 said:


> Right?...lowriding is about tradition...but yet people fall into the trendy b.s...taking selfies, puckering taking pics of what there eating...like little 12 year old girls...and here we got a site where its ALL about lowriding...not the same site your gay nephew is on (you know we all have one)


agree 100% you come to a lowrider site for pics of one of the biggest events in lowriding to get refered to social media sites wit a bunch of bs in your newsfeed to get few pics is ridiculous...but shoutout to dream on though he keeps it popping on social media sites


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Pics ....? 
New yrs reso..no more chessebook..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Tons of pics on instagram. .....!!!!

but next year i plan on going to the New year PICNIC AND will be posting all my picture on lay it low for the people that couldn't make it. 

Dam i missed out this year. But God willing i will be there next year.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Thanks to the homie DREAM-On for posting and updates ......!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> agree 100% you come to a lowrider site for pics of one of the biggest events in lowriding to get refered to social media sites wit a bunch of bs in your newsfeed to get few pics is ridiculous...but shoutout to dream on though he keeps it popping on social media sites


I was being sarcastic, I miss the old layitlow. Ain't the same anymore


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Need to stay on track people!!! Stick to lowriders, not on selfies and how many LIKES you have...mas puto! "Hey holmes, how come you unfriended me ay?!..ha ha..GTFO!


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

None of u crybabys could handle offtopic, :rofl:


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

The basement is for the talented Marty. No Tito if needed


----------



## A&G1 (Jul 22, 2012)

jjarez79 said:


> Right?...lowriding is about tradition...but yet people fall into the trendy b.s...taking selfies, puckering taking pics of what there eating...like little 12 year old girls...and here we got a site where its ALL about lowriding...not the same site your gay nephew is on (you know we all have one)


X2


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

dusty87ls said:


> The basement is for the talented Marty. No Tito if needed



fuck you midget shit no dusty if needed


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

all the instagram pix.. http://iconosquare.com/tag/majesticsnewyearsday2015


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

layzeeboi said:


> all the instagram pix.. http://iconosquare.com/tag/majesticsnewyearsday2015


Thanks homie


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> :drama:


That sucks beautiful line up


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

layzeeboi said:


> all the instagram pix.. http://iconosquare.com/tag/majesticsnewyearsday2015


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDCARSGARAGE (Apr 3, 2014)

BULLSHIT.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

@
LOWANDSLOW302....FIRST COME FIRST SERVE...PARK WAS PACKED OUT.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jjarez79 said:


> Right?...lowriding is about tradition...but yet people fall into the trendy b.s...taking selfies, puckering taking pics of what there eating...like little 12 year old girls...and here we got a site where its ALL about lowriding...not the same site your gay nephew is on (you know we all have one)


X100


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 5, 2013)

Lownslow302 said:


> :drama:


Club politics at its finest.






Marty McFly said:


> None of u crybabys could handle offtopic,



STFU


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

layzeeboi said:


> all the instagram pix.. http://iconosquare.com/tag/majesticsnewyearsday2015


nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

GOOD SHOW WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR ONLY THING IS WHAT THE HELL HAPPEND WHEN IT WAS TIME TO ROLL OUT IT TOOK 3 HOURS WTF


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting pics!!!!!! A lot of sick rides.


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

KERRBSS said:


> On Instagram, no one posts here anymore


ten why you posting comments here


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

tks for the pics omar :thumbsup:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> :drama:
> 
> 
> > Flintlock said:
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

In the Streets after the show


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

IM DOWN HERE FROM THE BAY WITH COUPLE OF HOMIES N OUR RIDES WE TRYNA CRUISE TONIGHT
ANYONE RIDIN TONIGHT? 
PLS POST UP TIME N LOCATION


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> :drama:


aye answer is simple, good clean cars to the front. bullshit g-bodies and other junk to the back of the line..don't like it?? save your drug monies up and buy A REAL RANFLA..and not one of these kyeboard bangers spoke up and didn't do shit in person ese, cept cry like a bitch on social media.

TCS SAID IT ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; ORALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> Lownslow302 said:
> 
> 
> > :drama:
> ...


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Flintlock said:


> STFU


 sensitive Thug, you need a hug? :rofl:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye answer is simple, *good clean cars to the front. bullshit g-bodies and other junk to the back of the line..*don't like it?? save your drug monies up and buy A REAL RANFLA..and not one of these kyeboard bangers spoke up and didn't do shit in person ese, cept cry like a bitch on social media.
> 
> TCS SAID IT ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; ORALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


*Im lost what are you talking about looks like a line of drop top Impalas to me. Why hate on a G-Bodys for know reason ?*


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TRAFFIC NOR CAL had a blast


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

jjarez79 said:


> Right?...lowriding is about tradition...but yet people fall into the trendy b.s...taking selfies, puckering taking pics of what there eating...like little 12 year old girls...and here we got a site where its ALL about lowriding...not the same site your gay nephew is on (you know we all have one)


Well said


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Im lost what are you talking about looks like a line of drop top Impalas to me. Why hate on a G-Bodys for know reason ?*


aye holmes rag impalas, rag 57s to the front all that other bullshit :thumbsdown:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye answer is simple, good clean cars to the front. bullshit g-bodies and other junk to the back of the line..don't like it?? save your drug monies up and buy A REAL RANFLA..and not one of these kyeboard bangers spoke up and didn't do shit in person ese, cept cry like a bitch on social media.
> 
> TCS SAID IT ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; ORALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Next time dont let gbodies in so they can save their money to get a ride that pleases u :|


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye holmes rag 58-64 impalas, rag 57s to the front all that other bullshit :thumbsdown:


Fixt


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

WHO KARES WHO PARKED WHERE!!!! JUST POST PIKS!!!! AND VIDEOS OF THE HOP!!!!! PLEASE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

if you guys dont like it dont come down next year first come first serve just cause you have rag impala dont mean we have to tell others that got there with g bodys or anyother cars to move so you can park :loco:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> if you guys dont like it dont come down next year* first come first serve* just cause you have rag impala dont mean we have to tell others that got there with g bodys or anyother cars to move so you can park :loco:


if it was first come first serve, why were people reserving spots?:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Man who gives a fuck.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lone star said:


> Man who gives a fuck.


Your fat ass wife thats who, tell that bitch to get on bulimia.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

MUFASA said:


> Next time dont let gbodies in so they can save their money to get a ride that pleases u :|


nah breh, we need that $20 a car ese :h5:, make em park in bum fuck egypt oraleeeeeeeeeeee



RobLBC said:


> Fixt


simon ese, them dope monies



smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> if you guys dont like it dont come down next year first come first serve just cause you have rag impala dont mean we have to tell others that got there with g bodys or anyother cars to move so you can park :loco:


simon smiley, fuck these cry babies holmes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> Your fat ass wife thats who, tell that bitch to get on bulimia.


Yeah, all that


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> nah breh, we need that $20 a car ese :h5:, make em park in bum fuck egypt oraleeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> simon ese, them dope monies
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> if it was first come first serve, why were people reserving spots?:dunno:


You're a model builder so please shut the fuck up


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Great show


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> Your fat ass wife thats who, tell that bitch to get on bulimia.


To the angries bich,,


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

Marty McFly said:


> You're a model builder so please shut the fuck up


:roflmao: he's the last ****** that should say anything bout full size vehicles,,


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chingon68mex said:


> :roflmao: he's the last ****** that should say anything bout full size vehicles,,


You drive a ford and have a homosex kid breh


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Marty McFly said:


> You're a model builder so please shut the fuck up


coming from a closet Outfit cc rider:uh:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bad as videos! !


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 5, 2013)

Marty McFly said:


> sensitive Thug, you need a hug?



I'm good, brah. I get plenty of hugs from your jailbait daughter :rofl:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:uh:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*
STREET KINGZ VALLE DE COACHELLA*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> if you guys dont like it dont come down next year first come first serve just cause you have rag impala dont mean we have to tell others that got there with g bodys or anyother cars to move so you can park :loco:


If it's first come first serve, why were they asked to move?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Nice Pics Thanks Omar...:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*My lil Homie PEDRO GEE My apprentice 

*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice Pics Thanks Omar...:thumbsup:


Thanks Brother to much Bull shit just Post Pics lol


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Thanks Brother to much Bull shit just Post Pics lol


X1964 THANKS FOR THE PIKS OMAR!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

bad ass pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Thanks Brother to much Bull shit just Post Pics lol


Thanks for all the great pictures. ...finally someone posting pictures


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Bad ass pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

drasticbean said:


> Thanks for all the great pictures. ...finally someone posting pictures



No Problem


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Bad ass pics. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ed1983 said:


> X1964 THANKS FOR THE PIKS OMAR!!!!!!


Your Welcome


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Thanks Brother to much Bull shit just Post Pics lol


You Got That Right...Thanks Again.


----------



## 1960vert (Jul 17, 2013)

ttt


----------



## 1960vert (Jul 17, 2013)

ttt


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## OLDCARSGARAGE (Apr 3, 2014)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> :dunno:


 yeah wtf? all right hand drive cars, and backwards plates lol


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

drasticbean said:


> Thanks for all the great pictures. ...finally someone posting pictures


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

im drunk wtf huh


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:loco:


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

Tmft


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Is this happening this year?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Ttt!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Every Year!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

Wtf is going on how come every car is right hand drive??


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Probably cell phone selfie mode


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

FUCKING COPS CLOSED THE DAM EARLY!!!!:banghead:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ALOT OF CARS DIDNT GET INTO SANTA FE DAM!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

WE JUST POSTED UP AND DRANK AT THE CARL'S JR, AND TOOK PICS OF THE BAD ASS RIDES!!!uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

WE THEN TOOK OF TO THE "SHAW" !!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

E$TE LADO CUSTOM$!!!! DRIVING FROM SANTA BARBARA TO SANTA FE! BUILT TO DRIVE!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

AT CARLS JR PARKING LOT IN SANTA FE!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OLDCARSGARAGE said:


> yeah wtf? all right hand drive cars, and backwards plates lol


VIDEO IS BACKWARDS OR SOMETHING.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

https://youtu.be/wxXmuugZ-RY


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.lobostyleimages.com/p492670117 click the link to see more photos on my website.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------

